# Reinstalled windows 10 from usb stuck on getting ready



## dalibella (Feb 26, 2005)

Hello,
My Dell computer did not boot anymore. Nothing seemed to work, so I went to a friend and copied the emergency disk on a USB drive. The drive seems to work as it installs windows 10, but if I leave it in when it finished installing, it will do it again. I tried taking it out, and the black screen showed a blue window with little balls circling and the words getting ready. Well, I waited quite a while and nothing happened.
So, I started searching the web (I also have a Mac computer) and people seemed to say that I should change the booting bios and disable secure boot. I went into the bios, or so I think, but clicking on f12 at restart. I went to boot but I saw no secure boot in the choices.
I am at a loss here. I haven't used my dell since February, as that is when I had the problem. Then life happened and I did not get back to it till now.
I would appreciate some help if at all possible. 
Thanks
Dalila


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try clicking on F2 - that is the key Dell usually use for getting into the Bios - F12 is only for selecting the boot device.

Good guide for installing 10 here :- https://www.howtogeek.com/197559/how-to-install-windows-10-on-your-pc/


----------



## dalibella (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,
I did try f2 and f12. but it shows the set up and when I go to boot I only see boot priority. So I guess I did find the bios after all. 
My computer came with windows 7 and I upgraded to 10. This might be the reason I cannot recognize many of the windows I see on the site you suggested. Further, the computer crashed, so the screen was black and I could not access anything at all.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try viewing the link on your Mac.


----------



## dalibella (Feb 26, 2005)

hello there,
thanks I solved the problem. I appreciate your help. all the best


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Glad you fixed it.


----------

